# Boite hotmail sur mon iPod touch.



## Florian40 (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
pouvez-vous me dire qu'elles informations je dois rentrer pour voir ma boite hotmail sur mon iPod Touch.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Steve Jobs (26 Août 2010)

Va dans les reglages, dans Mail, Calendrier, Contacts.
"Clique" sur Mail, fait ajouter un nouveau compte, il va te proposer des choix de serveurs, clique sur autres.
Puis clique sur POP 

Dans Serveur de réception rentre ceci :
           Nom dhôte : pop3.live.com  
           Nom dutilisateur : ton adresse Hotmail/Live
           Mot de passe :ton mot de passe

Dans Serveur denvoi rentre ceci :
           Nom dhôte : smtp.live.com
           Nom dutilisateur : ton adresse Hotmail/Live 
           Mot de passe : ton mot de passe

Voilà, ça devrait être bon! 
J'espère t'avoir aidé!


----------



## Florian40 (31 Août 2010)

Ok merci.


----------



## Toximityx (31 Août 2010)

Florian40 a dit:


> Ok merci.



Nouveau depuis hier le push est supporté, plus d'informations ici : http://www.igen.fr/iphone/le-push-mail-avec-hotmail-et-exchange-activesync-13681


----------

